# Pnoon's coming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

OK, so I have just been informaed that Pnoon is comming back to CT for a week in April and thought it would be a good idea to hold a HERF. I will be looking to hold this at my place and it will be the weekend of April 26 - 27. I will lock it in to Saturday or Sunday once Peter has his scedule worked out so more info to come. Lots of cigars, charred meat and whisky (for those who like). Come one come all and meet CS's favorite photo shop subject in person, have a smoke with him and maybe even get an autograph!


Shot at 2006-08-04

Come enjoy life with Pnoon in CT.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



stig said:


> OK, so I have just been informaed that Pnoon is comming back to CT for a week in April and thought it would be a good idea to hold a HERF. I will be looking to hold this at my place and it will be the weekend of April 26 - 27. I will lock it in to Saturday or Sunday once Peter has his scedule worked out so more info to come. Lots of cigars, charred meat and whisky (for those who like). Come one come all and meet CS's favorite photo shop subject in person, have a smoke with him and maybe even get an autograph!
> 
> Shot at 2006-08-04
> 
> Come enjoy life with Pnoon in CT.


Put me down for a tenative maybe. I'll probably be moving around that time, so it will depend on my schedule.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

Sounds good, I'd love to finally make it out there.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



stig said:


> OK, so I have just been informaed that Pnoon is comming back to CT for a week in April and thought it would be a good idea to hold a HERF. I will be looking to hold this at my place and it will be the weekend of April 26 - 27. I will lock it in to Saturday or Sunday once Peter has his scedule worked out so more info to come. Lots of cigars, charred meat and whisky (for those who like). Come one come all and meet CS's favorite photo shop subject in person, have a smoke with him and maybe even get an autograph!
> 
> Shot at 2006-08-04
> 
> Come enjoy life with Pnoon in CT.


Man, that picture still hurts as bad as the first day I saw it.:r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

*Woo Hoo!!!* Herf'n season is just around the corner in CT. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread for the final herf date. I would love a chance to smoke with the "Keeper of the Lottery" and the "Death Bookie" :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

Sounds like a Can't miss event. I will keep an eye out for the Date! :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



Blueface said:


> Man, that picture still hurts as bad as the first day I saw it.:r


Tell me about it.


stevieray said:


> *Woo Hoo!!!* Herf'n season is just around the corner in CT. I'm gonna keep an eye on this thread for the final herf date. I would love a chance to smoke with the "Keeper of the Lottery" and the "Death Bookie" :tu


And becuase of that pic, I hope you monkeys have stig in the Death Pool. cuz when I get my hands on him . . . . .


Really looking forward to herfing with some of the east coast gorillas.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

I'm down, I hope my schedule permits! If it does... Bonfire 2.0 is in the works!


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

This one can't be missed. Where in CT?


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



schnell987 said:


> This one can't be missed. Where in CT?


Stig's in Meriden iirc.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

I will PM my address to anyone interested in attending.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

I should be able to make this one as well. :tu


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

That photo is the funniest yet disturbing thing on these boards.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



SR Mike said:


> That photo is the funniest yet disturbing thing on these boards.


You haven't seen anything yet... I have seen things that no mental-floss can help me un-see.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



pnoon said:


> Really looking forward to herfing with some of the east coast gorillas.


Certainly will do everything in my power not to miss an opportunity to herf with this fine gentleman here in our own back yard, as opposed to traveling clear across the country :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*

Has a date been set for this yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Has a date been set for this yet?


It will be either April 26 or April 27. Matt and I hope to nail down the date sometime in the next week or so.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pnoon's comming to CT H.E.R.F.!!!!*



pnoon said:


> It will be either April 26 or April 27. Matt and I hope to nail down the date sometime in the next week or so.


Yes, as soon as we've nailed it down we will post it here and start taking names.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Saturday April 26th it is folks!!! Pnoon will be here and we will be smokin' all day long!!!*

Remeber that this event is open to anyone and everyone here at CS so if your interested in joining us for the day please send me a P.M. and I will give you my address so you can mapquest it or use whatever directional website you so choose. I'm gonna start an 12:00 *Noon* time, in honor of the last name here it just seemed appropriate. We can go till whenever so I'm not even gonna bother with an end time on this one.

Here's the plan, since this will be an all day event for those who can attend and want to hang till whenever I will be igniting the grill and providing steaks, burgers, hot dogs, chicken etc. for the day and some beer and soda. I just ask that anyone comming bring slong some type of a little side dish and anything that they want to drink other than beer or soda. (Whisky is always a good choice here, just a thought)

So for all those interested that don't already have my address, please send me a P.M. if you would like to attend.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

This sounds like a great herf shaping up, don't forget to post some picts.

pnoon needs to get his arse up to Stumptown...


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> So for all those interested that don't already have my address, please send me a P.M. if you would like to attend.


Pm sent! :tu


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like I'm headed up the Merritt in April!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

There should be lots of pics for this one.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll be there. Already have your address. Just let me know what you'd like me to bring food-wise.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Party favors started arriving in the mail yesterday Peter. I believe the term you used was "We're gonna' smoke and drink ourselves stupid" for this one. It's gonna be hard to not smoke some of these before you get here.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

stig said:


> It's gonna be hard to not smoke some of these before you get here.


Save some nubs for Peter! :ss

Wish I could make this one fellas, but i'm actually going to be cali while Peter is in ct. What are the friggin odds?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Can't wait for this. Gonna be my last official Herf in the Constitution State


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Can't wait for this. *Gonna be my last official Herf in the Constitution State*


*WHAT?!?!?*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> *WHAT?!?!?*


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147486


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=147486


*DAMN!!!!*


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

hmmmmmm...........


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> hmmmmmm...........


:tu
Do it, Vic!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> hmmmmmm...........


Is some one contemplating a trip to CT?


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

stig said:


> *DAMN!!!!*


Well I was gonna tell you in person at the casino herf...


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Saturday April 26th it is folks!!! Pnoon will be here and we will be smokin' all day long!!!

Several people have pm'd me for an addy but it looks like we have the falling people so far that have said they will deffinitely be here.

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider*

Anyone else? Need to know how much steak I'll need to keep everyone fed. If you can make it just repost the list and add your name to the bottom.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> Saturday April 26th it is folks!!! Pnoon will be here and we will be smokin' all day long!!!
> 
> Several people have pm'd me for an addy but it looks like we have the *falling* people so far that have said they will deffinitely be here.
> 
> ...


Updated. I will be one of the *falling* :r

j/k I will be there. :ss


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Updated. I will be one of the *falling* :r
> 
> j/k I will be there. :ss


It's a hell of a slope. Once you meet him, I'm sure that you too will be photoshopping pnoon like a pro. :hn


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Malik23 said:


> It's a hell of a slope. Once you meet him, I'm sure that you too will be photoshopping pnoon like a pro. :hn


I can hardly wait. 

 Just what I need - more people to photoshop me.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be there. Sounds like a great time!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

The list of *falling* attendees so far.

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle*


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

so guys, you can tell me.

You ARE planning on secretly moving the HERF location, just moments before Peter arrives...right?
He loves that kind of tomfoolery


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

EvanS said:


> so guys, you can tell me.
> 
> You ARE planning on secretly moving the HERF location, just moments before Peter arrives...right?
> He loves that kind of tomfoolery


:tg

Peter > :sl < Evan


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :tg
> 
> Peter > :sl < Evan


C'mon man, you KNOW I got your back. I was actually getting some G2 from them so I could make sure you didn't get punk'd. I'd never stand for that. 

I will stay alert and ever vigilant:hc


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm moving the location after he has already sent me his smokes for the HERF. This could have worked if he hadn't sent 2 boxes or Cremosasu


----------



## schnell987 (Feb 13, 2007)

I really wanted to participate in this one...only I'll be out of town that week & weekend. :BS. I'm sure we'll see the pics, though!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ANOTHER ADDITION TO THE LIST OF ATTENDEES THAT HAS NOW CONFIRMED!!!

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa*


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

My work schedule has recently changed and I might have to work on that Saturday. I will know Tuesday or Wednesday of that week if I can make it.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stevieray said:


> My work schedule has recently changed and I might have to work on that Saturday. I will know Tuesday or Wednesday of that week if I can make it.


I would call in sick u, it will deffinitely be worth it.:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

You can confirm me. This new uncle will be there!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> You can confirm me. This new uncle will be there!


CONGRATS Uncle Tanner:bl:bl:bl

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY*

This is gonna be a great HERF


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Just a heads up, especialy to all those who are playing along with the home game in the Pnoon HERF contest thread, I also have a confirmation from 1 off the board friend who will be smoking with us as well.

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY
+1 Off Board Member*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

It looks like Drew's brother will be joining us for the day as well at the HERF so the number of attendees is now at 10

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY
+2 Off Board Member*


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stig said:


> CONGRATS Uncle Tanner:bl:bl:bl


Thanks, Matt! I really appreciate it. It's starting to settle in, and wedding bells aren't too far off, either. I'm so excited for her... but we grew up together, and to be honest, it's starting to make me realize my age. I may not have many years, but it seems the fun ones are ending for me!!!!! Strange feeling it us to be an... adult (shudder).

But I can't wait for another nephew, or the first niece in the family!!!!!!!! :chk


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Thanks, Matt! I really appreciate it. It's starting to settle in, and wedding bells aren't too far off, either. I'm so excited for her... but we grew up together, and to be honest, *it's starting to make me realize my age. I may not have many years, but it seems the fun ones are ending for me!!!!! *Strange feeling it us to be an... adult (shudder).
> 
> But I can't wait for another nephew, or the first niece in the family!!!!!!!! :chk


aren't you 19?.......:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stevieray said:


> aren't you 19?.......:r


stevieray are you coming to the Herf?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

TMoneYNYY said:


> Thanks, Matt! I really appreciate it. It's starting to settle in, and wedding bells aren't too far off, either. I'm so excited for her... but we grew up together, and to be honest, it's starting to make me realize my age. I may not have many years, *but it seems the fun ones are ending for me!!!!! Strange feeling it us to be an... adult *(shudder).
> 
> But I can't wait for another nephew, or the first niece in the family!!!!!!!! :chk


They are only over when you stop growing as a person. As long as you have something to look forward to each day then your fun days are not over. In addition to having good food, friends and cigars waiting just around the corner you now have someone who will be calling you Uncle very soon. It sounds to me like you fun years are just getting started.:tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stevieray said:


> aren't you 19?.......:r


Yeah, Stevie Ray are you comming to the HERF?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

As I recall, someone who will be in attendence also has a birthday about a week away from the HERF, there may need to be cake too. 




































































After checking with the local Fire Marshal I have been told that due to the age of the person in question I will not be allowed to put candles on the cake unless there is a class A pyrotechnician on site with proper safety gear.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

So, we got ourselves a comedian, eh?

:w


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> So, we got ourselves a comedian, eh?
> 
> :w


I thought it was funny.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I thought it was funny.


It was. 
Doesn't mean you won't pay. :sl 
I'm bringing a midget carrying bolt cutters.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stig said:


> After checking with the local Fire Marshal I have been told that due to the age of the person in question I will not be allowed to put candles on the cake unless there is a class A pyrotechnician on site with proper safety gear.


We could always just put a cake on a giant bonfire that we could then warm ourselves with! :chk


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

TMoneYNYY said:


> We could always just put a cake on a giant bonfire that we could then warm ourselves with! :chk


Well, it's now obvious which side of the alliance you are on.

Are you old enough to know what noogies are?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I may be headed down from Mass, probably take off a bit early but I'll show up for some fun


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sancho said:


> I may be headed down from Mass, probably take off a bit early but I'll show up for some fun


 :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> It was.
> Doesn't mean you won't pay. :sl
> *I'm bringing a midget carrying bolt cutters*.


Ummmmm, I'm scared now


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm bringing a midget carrying bolt cutters.


What, you think that just 'cause BWDave is off playing the Islands that you can just go around using the midgets willy nilly however you please??

You gotta another think coming, mijo:chk

More importantly, when he's gets back I'm tellin':r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> stevieray are you coming to the Herf?





stig said:


> Yeah, Stevie Ray are you comming to the HERF?


I'm going to try and make it. I have to work in Somers, CT on that Saturday until 1 or 2 PM and then try to high tail it to stigs' house. Kind of a haul though......that being said, I'm thinking about driving down to Trishields again this weekend so anything is possible. :z


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I'm going to try and make it. I have to work in Somers, CT on that Saturday until *1 or 2 PM* and then try to high tail it to stigs' house. Kind of a haul though......that being said, I'm thinking about driving down to Trishields again this weekend so anything is possible. :z


We'll just be getting warmed up.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm bummed, I had a 95 monte to PPP at a herf and sadly I didn't want to risk it across the border. Turns out I guessed right cause I did get searched :tu

Luckily I may have some stuff I did bring :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I'm bummed, I had a 95 monte to PPP at a herf and sadly I didn't want to risk it across the border. Turns out I guessed right cause I did get searched :tu
> 
> Luckily I may have some stuff I did bring :r


Do I see another possible attendee?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> Do I see another possible attendee?


Where ya been?

VVVVVVVV


Sancho said:


> I may be headed down from Mass, probably take off a bit early but I'll show up for some fun


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY
Sancho - Strong possibility
+2 Off Board Member*


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Stig
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY
Sancho - Strong possibility
stevieray - possibility
+2 Off Board Member*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wohoo! Count down time! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Wohoo! Count down time! :ss


I am so psyched for this herf.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

9 minutes 'till one week away!
:chk


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Alright, 1 week away so lets talk food, will be supplying the fallowing as well as anice bottle of something to sample. Side dishes, salads, chips etc are all good ideas. I have steaks for the evening and burgers and dogs for the afternoon so buns would be good too. If you're all lucky I might even burn up some steaks in a kilt for ya!

*Stig - Soda, Some beer and Steaks, Burgers & Dogs etc.
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz
Gargoyle
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY
OpusEx
Sancho - Strong possibility
stevieray - possibility
+2 Off Board Member*


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stig said:


> If you're all lucky I might even burn up some steaks in a kilt for ya!


No offense, Matt... but please, for the love of God, Jesus, and the uncorrupted, PLEASE DO NOT DO THAT!:ss

I'll bring some chips and some Russian Potato Salad (that $hit is gooood!)... and maybe some non-adult beverages for those non-adults attending (a.k.a. ME!).


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> Alright, 1 week away so lets talk food, will be supplying the fallowing as well as anice bottle of something to sample. Side dishes, salads, chips etc are all good ideas. I have steaks for the evening and burgers and dogs for the afternoon so buns would be good too. I


If you need someone to bring buns I can do that. Just give me a idea of qty and it will be done. I will also bring some adult beverages. I could do a desert as well. LMK


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Put me down for a Box-o-Joe, Guinness, Bass Ale and some chips.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I'll do some "shopping" Saturday morning for whatever is needed and unaccounted for.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I can do some chips and some beverages, anyone drink scotch?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sancho said:


> anyone drink scotch?


:dr :al:dr:al:dr:al


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Im a for sure on this now, looking forward to next weekend :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Stig - Soda, Some beer and Steaks, Burgers & Dogs etc.
Pnoon
Malik23
Ghostrider
Newcigarz - Buns, Beverages, Dessert
Gargoyle - Box-O-Joe, Guiness, Bass, Chips
ResIpsa
TMoneYNYY _ Chips, Potato Salad Drinks
OpusEx
Sancho - Chips, Drinks, Whiskystevieray - possibility
+2 Off Board Member*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Sancho said:


> I can do some chips and some beverages, *anyone drink scotch?*


We don't drink Scotch or smoke cigars.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*T-120 HOURS TILL HERF TIME!!!*


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

stig said:


> We don't drink Scotch or smoke cigars.


I ASSumed you didn't which is why I haven't allocated any yet :tu only cutty sark for you Stig


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sancho said:


> I ASSumed you didn't which is why I haven't allocated any yet :tu only cutty sark for you Stig


I know for a fact Matt prefers Ballantine. 

The rest of us like single malts. :tu


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I know for a fact Matt prefers Ballantine.
> 
> The rest of us like single malts. :tu


I thought we were only drinking Cool Aid at the HERF?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*98 HOURS 42 MINUTES TIL HERF TIME!!!*

And the little bald guy flys out to the right coast today!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stig said:


> And the little bald guy flys out to the right coast today!


And why is a baby flying all by itself? ........... oh, nevermind........


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'll bring some stuffed bread and possibly some adult-beveragy-type-thingamagiggy-doohicky stuff. If you need it, I can also grab some ice. Let me know.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Malik23 said:


> I'll bring some stuffed bread and possibly some adult-beveragy-type-thingamagiggy-doohicky stuff. If you need it, I can also grab some ice. Let me know.


Ice, now there's a thought. Yes that might be good.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Does anyone still need my address or TN in case they get lost?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Has the Eagle landed? :ss

And no I was not making an inference to "Bald" Eagle :r


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

pm sent to stig for an addy


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

stevieray said:


> pm sent to stig for an addy


Good to see you herfin' again, Steve!:ss

I'll try not to put out your Padron on my knuckle this time... I promise!:chk


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Has the Eagle landed? :ss
> 
> And no I was not making an inference to "Bald" Eagle :r


The eagle has landed!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Tomorrow's the Day! :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> Tomorrow's the Day! :ss


:tpd:
:ss :ss :ss
:al :al :al :al 
:r :r :r :r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm really bummed I can't make this one!









Its a close friends wedding.....


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Its a close friends wedding.....


Leave after the "I do" :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*26 HOURS 20 MINUTES TILL HERF TIME!!!*


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Herf-a-dor ready to lock & load.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Drinknig rum and waiting for zero hour :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Sancho said:


> Drinknig rum and waiting for zero hour :tu


I'm drinknig, too.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm drinknig, too.


this is me ... shocked.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm drinkin', too! 1st Red Stripe of my (hopefully) long life!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm drinknig, too.


Mock my crappy typing skills will you... You'll get yours tomorrow, looking forward to meeting you in person :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*tick . . . tick . . . tick*


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

pnoon said:


> *tick . . . tick . . . tick*


You're up early!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> You're up early!


I'm ready to roll. :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

pnoon said:


> I'm ready to roll. :tu


Looking at my inventory now. Decisions, Decisions :ss


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Packing up my man purse


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I'm ready to roll. :tu


have a great day mate!:tu
show those east coasters how to really herf...:al:al:ss:ss
lastly smoke something old & shitty for us will ya:ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> have a great day mate!:tu
> show those east coasters how to really herf...:al:al:ss:ss
> lastly smoke something old & shitty for us will ya:ss


3 for 3 will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Heading out in about an hour. Matt, give me a call if you need me to pick anything else up on the way.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey guys I am on the road @ 30-45 depends on traffic


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm bummed out that I'm missing this


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Great Herf!!!!

more to come....


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Great Herf!!!!
> 
> more to come....


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

:tpd:


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

:tpd:we know you have your camera poon


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

ResIpsa said:


> Great Herf!!!!
> 
> more to come....


I concur! thanks for the great time Stig, you went above a beyond as host to a rough crowd

man you guys smoked and passed some cigars that didn't suck out tonight :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

What an awesome day. Stig was a Great Host. Thank-you for inviting us into your home. Thank-you to Peter for making the trip out to the East Coast to Herf with us. It was a pleasure meeting everyone and sharing great stories, great food, great drink, and of course some stellar cigars!
Here are a few pics to quiet the masses.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

a few more.


























Peter firing a CoHiBo for a PPP:hn Because I was taking pictures I didn't get to participate


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Sancho with The CoHiBo.










Mark pretending to be a sleep so he didn't have to try it. :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I just want to thank everyone who came out to the HERF yesterday (I will get some pictures posted later today.) it was great to see some good friends again (Peter, Pete, Drew, Marc,Tanner) and was great new meet some other fine BOTL's for the first time (Vic, Carl, Tony, Chris, Patric). A nicer group of folks to smoke with would be hard to find and I am happy to call all of you my friends. Thankfully the weather held out for us and it was a great day from start to finish. The last HERFers left around 12:30 and Peter and I still sat up until 3:00 talking. I look forward to having another HERF again this summer for all interested because it would be apleasure to smoke with all of you again.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

stig said:


> I just want to thank everyone who came out to the HERF yesterday (I will get some pictures posted later today.) it was great to see some good friends again (Peter, Pete, Drew, Marc,Tanner) and was great new meet some other fine BOTL's for the first time (Vic, Carl, Tony, Chris, Patric). A nicer group of folks to smoke with would be hard to find and I am happy to call all of you my friends. Thankfully the weather held out for us and it was a great day from start to finish. The last HERFers left around 12:30 and Peter and I still sat up until 3:00 talking. I look forward to having another HERF again this summer for all interested because it would be apleasure to smoke with all of you again.


What a great event. Thanks to Matt for his hospitality. He treated me like family.  (Fuuny thing about that!)
Thanks to all of you for sharing the day. Great smokes (most of 'em anyway). Marc and Vic - great to see you both again. Tony, Tanner, Drew, Carl, Pete, Chris and Patrick - It was truly a pleasure to herf with all of you. Good food and drink. Good smokes. Some side splitting laughs. 
I will remember this herf as one of my favorites.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Peter rockin' the MoB shirt! nice! looks like it was a great herf..... then again, is there any other kind?


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> a few more.
> 
> Peter firing a CoHiBo for a PPP:hn Because I was taking pictures I didn't get to participate


I fired up the Cohibo because I told Peter I would if he smoked the NUB!!! Bad move on my part.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

where's the pic of Peter with his nub in his mouth??


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*This will not only be my most memorable smoke of the day but also one of the most memorable smokes of my life time. Peter it was great to finaly get to HERF with you for the very first time. Here's tomany more.*










*Pete and Peter enjoying 99 HDM Depute and a Punch Ninfa*








'

*Tony also enjoyed the Depute's*










*I will smoke this until my lips burn*










*Vic enjoying a Sig Iv[*










*Tanner chilling in the deck*










*My right foot*










*Marc and Pete*










*Drew, Patric and Carl*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Me smoking a 93 Sir Winston and the Ninfa at the some time*










*Tanner not wanting to be out done smokes three*










*Tanner forget that the past P in PPP stands for PASS.
Smoking a PLPC, BOLI GM, Punch Diadema and a vintage Davidoff.*










*Patrick holding an Oliva Angel 100 who's life was cut short by the Partagas Salamon in his right hand.* (sorry about that Patrick)










*Tanner trying for the longest ash ever with a Boli PC*










*Peter NUBing one for the team*










*Peter getting ready to fire up the Cohibo, man that left coasters have some wierd tastes in cigars*










*Peter with the Punch Diadema*










*Marc*










*Chris enjoying a Drew Estate Ugly Stick*


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*The whole HERF crew*










*From left to right
Pete - Malik23, Patrick - Gargoyle, Tony - Newcigarz, Vic - ResIpsa, Drew - Ghostrider, Peter - Pnoon, Marc - OpusEx, Matt - Stig, Chris - Sancho, Carl (Drews brother), Tanner - TMoneYNYY*

You are a great bunch of guys to HERF with, it was a great day and I can't wait to do it all again.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you for having us! It was a great time and I got to meet an incredibly fun and generous crew! It became apparant that I have a TON to learn... and it will be a fun ride.

The thought of the slippery slope does not scare me, as that is pretty much a given at this point. Base jumping... that scares me. 

I attended NERF08 and was pretty much a deer in the headlights there... my first real event. (Thanks to dunng and Tricker for rescuing me there!). I attended a few B&M events where I met up with MickyC, massphatness and Sancho. This was my first real herf and I didn't really know what to expect. Thank you for a great experience!!!!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Gargoyle said:


> Thank you for having us! It was a great time and I got to meet an incredibly fun and generous crew! It became apparant that I have a TON to learn... and it will be a fun ride.
> 
> The thought of the slippery slope does not scare me, as that is pretty much a given at this point. Base jumping... that scares me.
> 
> I attended NERF08 and was pretty much a deer in the headlights there... my first real event. (Thanks to dunng and Tricker for rescuing me there!). I attended a few B&M events where I met up with MickyC, massphatness and Sancho. This was my first real herf and I didn't really know what to expect. Thank you for a great experience!!!!


Glad you had a good time, you are welcome back here any time. As far as the slope goes, I'm happy that I was able to give a slight nudge down the slope, sorry about the Oliva


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. I hope to make it to your next herf Matt.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> As far as the slope goes, I'm happy that I was able to give a slight nudge down the slope, sorry about the Oliva


Slight Nudge? That is the understatement of the year. And as far the Oliva goes, it counts! So does the NUB and the cohibo :r


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> *Slight Nudge? That is the understatement of the year.* And as far the Oliva goes, it counts! So does the NUB and the cohibo :r


What? It was a gentle push. Sort of.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> What? It was a gentle push. Sort of.


Yeah right. Any of Drew's hooch left? :ss


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> Yeah right. Any of Drew's hooch left? :ss


A shot or two, at least thats whats left as of THIS post.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

stig said:


> A shot or two, at least thats whats left as of THIS post.


:r Enjoy Matt. Thanks again, I had a great time! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Matt, I've got to thank you for your generosity and hospitality letting me near/in/around your home for such a wonderful herf. It was great meeting everyone, and I had a fantastic time at the pre-herf, herf, and post-herf. I smoked cigars that I could only dream about, and some I'd rather forget (I can still smell the wet-shower mat CoHibo in my clothes!).

I hope we can do this again real soon, and if we ever finish remodeling our kitchen, maybe even one down here!

:ss


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

My thanks to Matt for his hospitality! Good food, great folks and smokes. Good to see some of you again and meeting some for the first time.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Your welcome. You are a great group of guys and welcome at my place any time. I will look at my schedule and will try put together another HERF over the summer.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to add my thanks as well Matt. Great time, great company, and a great send off to the left coast for me. Glad you enjoyed the hooch Matt. 

I've smoked a couple cigars with my brother in the past, but this was his first real Herf. On the way home he asked if there were any Herf's in Cincinatti. He also asked for a good source. Perhaps we've pushed someone else down the slope head first?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

You just can't beat a herf,thanks for the pics guys


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks like a memorable event.

Thanks for taking such good care of my bro Pnoon.


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pics Matt, thanks again for the awesome time! Its too bad no one caught the facial expression Peter had on his face when he pulled on the NUB the first time


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

*Correction*

Post 138 picture # 4 was a repeat of the picture of tanner smoking 4 stogies at once and should have been the following photo.

*Patrick holding an Oliva Angel 100 who's life was cut short by the Partagas Salamon in his right hand.* (sorry about that Patrick)












Sancho said:


> Great pics Matt, thanks again for the awesome time! Its too bad no one caught the facial expression Peter had on his face when he pulled on the NUB the first time


I got both pics.


----------



## CBnCinci (Apr 29, 2008)

Okay, guys. Remember me? 

I'm Drew's brother and if you couldn't tell- the CT herf was my first ever.

Only problem is- I'm so "new" to this- I don't even remember the names of the cigars I smoked.

(I incorrectly entered one in the spreadsheet as a "quaL dorsay"-almost as bad as Cohibo-Cohiba)

So- who has the spreadsheet? Pnoon? Stig?

Can you "PM" me with the names? 
(After sitting around for 5 hours- I now know what PM means!)

All the best,

Carl


----------



## CBnCinci (Apr 29, 2008)

oh yeah, I guess I'll have to rely on GhostRider to even show me how to read a "PM"

are you all laughing at how much I don't know about clubstogie?

(I can picture Tanner cracking up.)

All the best,

Carl


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

It's like riding a bike, Carl.
Once you know how, it's easy.
Both Matt and I have the spreadsheet. I will send it to you when I get home to CA. Look for it this weekend.


----------



## CBnCinci (Apr 29, 2008)

pnoon said:


> It's like riding a bike, Carl.
> Once you know how, it's easy.
> Both Matt and I have the spreadsheet. I will send it to you when I get home to CA. Look for it this weekend.


Thanks, bro.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

CBnCinci said:


> Thanks, bro.


Glad you had a good time, looking forward to HERFing with you and Drew again in the furture. Don't forget to go over to the new members forum and introduce yourself properly to the jungle.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

stig said:


> Glad you had a good time, looking forward to HERFing with you and Drew again in the furture.


Well, you've managed to throw someone else down the slope. Start him off with a 99 du Depute, followed by a Quai Dorsay. Hard act to follow guys.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

ghostrider said:


> Well, you've managed to throw someone else down the slope. Start him off with a 99 du Depute, followed by a Quai Dorsay. Hard act to follow guys.


WOW, we sent not 1 but 2 noobs over the edgein one shot. SWEEEEET!!!

Make sure that he updates his address in the Roladex.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

We need a therapy support group.

My wife and I just started a new budget for May and I'm going to have a hard time trying to hide the numbers when the slope hits. I may have to have a CS fire sale or sell some crap on eBay to do some money laundering with the cash.

I don't know whether to love or hate you guys!!! :ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

CBnCinci said:


> oh yeah, I guess I'll have to rely on GhostRider to even show me how to read a "PM"
> 
> are you all laughing at how much I don't know about clubstogie?
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA! I was literally laughing aloud as I was reading this thread (especially your posts), I'm so glad you joined, brotha! I hope the slope is treating you well, it's a rough ride to the bottom, luckily it's quick and painless (unless you have nerves in your wallet!).


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Gargoyle said:


> We need a therapy support group.
> 
> My wife and I just started a new budget for May and I'm going to have a hard time trying to hide the numbers when the slope hits. I may have to have a CS fire sale or sell some crap on eBay to do some money laundering with the cash.
> 
> I don't know whether to love or hate you guys!!! :ss


It's most certainly a love/hate relationship.
Better get used to it, brother.


----------

